# Akira: The Hollywood Movie



## Desecrated (Feb 24, 2008)

Akira: The Hollywood Movie : Japan Probe


----------



## Naren (Feb 24, 2008)

WHAT THE FUCK!??!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!

Take one of my alltime favorite comic series and one of the greatest animated movies of all time and turn it into a shitty Hollywood movie.

I like Leonardo DiCaprio, but what the hell?!

I clicked "NOOOO!!!!!!!" and found out that it way way way way way outnumbered "Yes" and "No." 

This might not be as much as an atrocity as the Dragon Ball movie. My girlfriend is super pissed about that one. But this cannot be good. They changed it from "Neo-Tokyo" to "New Manhattan" but they're still calling the movie "Akira"?


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 24, 2008)

Naren said:


> WHAT THE FUCK!??!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!
> 
> Take one of my alltime favorite comic series and one of the greatest animated movies of all time and turn it into a shitty Hollywood movie.
> 
> ...



The first thing that came to my mind was that Hollywood remake of Godzilla, I think they will do something similar with this project. So take akira, then add a lot of Hollywood clichés, a hiphop soundtrack and spicy it with a bit of "fast and the furious"/mtv-camera work.


----------



## playstopause (Feb 24, 2008)

The idea is kind of absurd... You don't touch an anime classic like this.
Anyway, let's wait and see. It could be good, who knows?


----------



## NDG (Feb 24, 2008)

Maybe it'll be on par with the Guyver movies.


----------



## Vegetta (Feb 24, 2008)

oh god this has epic phail written all over it


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 24, 2008)

what the fuck

I feel like stabbing the cum dumpster who spawned this idea


----------



## Lucky Seven (Feb 24, 2008)

This actually looks worse than the live action Evangelion movies!


----------



## oompa (Feb 24, 2008)

wtf!

again people with money try to make more money from something they dont understand. they would make money on their parents underwear if they got the chance, and i hate them for it.


----------



## Naren (Feb 24, 2008)

oompa said:


> wtf!
> 
> again people with money try to make more money from something they dont understand. they would make money on their parents underwear if they got the chance, and i hate them for it.



I *haaaaaaaate* them.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 24, 2008)

It's nice to see people coming together like this


----------



## Chris (Feb 24, 2008)

I think this is hilarious, honestly.


----------



## Naren (Feb 24, 2008)

I've seen the Akira movie like 20 times by now. I used to own it on DVD and my host father when I was in college had it and a 50" TV that we watched it on. I used to own a bunch of the big-versions of the original Akira comics. Ohtomo's other stuff is also very awesome. It's very characteristic of that dark 1980's cyberpunk gritty future with all the violence and interesting storyline upheavals. Akira is interesting on multiple levels. I'm sure this new movie will ignore all of them. And it's such an 80's comic/animation and it's so distinctly Japanese that trying to make it set in New York in 2008/2009 is just unthinkable.


----------



## Chris (Feb 24, 2008)

On the upside, DiCaprio is a seriously talented dude, and this guy's the rumored lead:







Which imo is a good fit. I've seen him in a couple of dramas lately and he's actually not a bad actor at all.


----------



## Chris (Feb 24, 2008)

Naren said:


> I've seen the Akira movie like 20 times by now. I used to own it on DVD and my host father when I was in college had it and a 50" TV that we watched it on. I used to own a bunch of the big-versions of the original Akira comics. Ohtomo's other stuff is also very awesome. It's very characteristic of that dark 1980's cyberpunk gritty future with all the violence and interesting storyline upheavals. Akira is interesting on multiple levels. I'm sure this new movie will ignore all of them. And it's such an 80's comic/animation and it's so distinctly Japanese that trying to make it set in New York in 2008/2009 is just unthinkable.



Welcome to the hell that every Stephen King fan has endured for his entire career, dude.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 24, 2008)

Chris said:


> On the upside, DiCaprio is a seriously talented dude, and this guy's the rumored lead:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, don't come here and destroy our sweet moment of hate


----------



## Chris (Feb 24, 2008)

Admit it. He even kind of looks like him.


----------



## Naren (Feb 24, 2008)

Chris said:


> Welcome to the hell that every Stephen King fan has endured for his entire career, dude.



As somewhat of a Stephen King fan, I can COMPLETELY agree with you here. It's pretty much the same thing... except I'd say it's an even further twisting.



Chris said:


> Admit it. He even kind of looks like him.



Who? Tetsuo?


----------



## Se7enMeister (Feb 24, 2008)

The original was so unique to americans, and the concept and animations blew me away. i heard the did the movie at 60 frames per second in some seanes. like the bike chase and the sceanes with the streaming tail lights


----------



## Kotex (Feb 25, 2008)

Chris said:


> On the upside, DiCaprio is a seriously talented dude, and this guy's the rumored lead:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think he would do good. He's a pretty good actor. You guys ever see "Manic"? I think thats what it's called. It about all these kids who get put in a juvenile detention like place. The kid he plays has some problems. He did a pretty good job with that.


----------



## Toshiro (Feb 25, 2008)

Fuck Hollywood. Stop remaking shit. If you can't come up with a new idea, maybe it's time to look for a new job.


----------



## Pauly (Feb 25, 2008)

*Long sigh*


----------



## hide (Feb 25, 2008)

this thread took my sleep away. HOW?? How could they think of such a thing?


----------



## Azyiu (Mar 6, 2008)

I am still on the fence on this one, but slightly leaning toward Naren's way... 

I love *Akira*... and I can totally see how a Hollywood live-action movie could completely ruin its magic. More importantly, what KIND of music for this one? I cannot picture anything else to replace what Shoji Yamashiro had done for the anime movie.


----------



## Naren (Mar 7, 2008)

Azyiu said:


> I am still on the fence on this one, but slightly leaning toward Naren's way...
> 
> I love *Akira*... and I can totally see how a Hollywood live-action movie could completely ruin its magic. More importantly, what KIND of music for this one? I cannot picture anything else to replace what Shoji Yamashiro had done for the anime movie.



They're probably gonna put an Avril Lavigne song on it like I've seen happen to a lot of other American remakes -- or maybe go the Rob Zombie route and put all the "gritty" pseudo-industrial metal in it with really corny cheesy lyrics.

I cannot imagine this being good in my wildest dreams - and, believe me, my dreams are pretty wild.


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 7, 2008)

I really don't see why this matters to you people. A new Akira movie coming out does not take anything away from the original whatsoever. How would a new movie, even if it sucked, possibly make the original less enjoyable to watch?

I'm huge fan of Akira, I always have been, but I think you anime diehards are taking this way too personally.


----------



## Naren (Mar 7, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> I really don't see why this matters to you people. A new Akira movie coming out does not take anything away from the original whatsoever. How would a new movie, even if it sucked, possibly make the original less enjoyable to watch?
> 
> I'm huge fan of Akira, I always have been, but I think you anime diehards are taking this way too personally.



It has nothing to do with being an "anime diehard." I get pissed off when they take novels that I like and turn them into Hollywood movies that are nothing like the original novel and have actors and actresses that don't fit their roles at all.

Sure, the original comic series and original movie will still be just as good and just as enjoyable, but this new movie will not. It's like when they turn your favorite novel into a really shitty movie. It irritates you and makes you wish the money-grubbing Hollywood execs who could care less about the actual story had just left well enough alone.

For me personally, it has nothing to do with it being an animation. It could just as well have been a live action movie being remade or a novel or whatever.

I think of Akira as just an excellent movie, based off of an excellent series. I don't think of it so much as an "excellent animation."


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 7, 2008)

I agree that it would be best if they left the original alone, I just think the level of anger over this seems over the top from some of you. I'm not singling you out.

Sometimes it works out though. "The Fifth Element" was based on the 1981 animated film "Heavy Metal". It went in a completely different direction but it ended up being awesome anyways. Who knows until it's completed?


----------



## Naren (Mar 7, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> Sometimes it works out though. "The Fifth Element" was based on the 1981 animated film "Heavy Metal". It went in a completely different direction but it ended up being awesome anyways. Who knows until it's completed?



Really?  I've seen both films and it never occurred to me that they were even remotely related...


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 7, 2008)

Naren said:


> Really?  I've seen both films and it never occurred to me that they were even remotely related...



Yup. 'Heavy Metal' was a collection of a few different interlocking stories as you know, 'The Fifth Element' was loosely based on the "Harry Canyon" story, which also involved a wise-ass NYC flying tax-cab driver trying to protect a strange woman on the run, etc. It doesn't follow the story exactly obviously, but there are numerous connections between to the two films.


----------



## Naren (Mar 7, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> Yup. 'Heavy Metal' was a collection of a few different interlocking stories as you know, 'The Fifth Element' was loosely based on the "Harry Canyon" story, which also involved a wise-ass NYC flying tax-cab driver trying to protect a strange woman on the run, etc. It doesn't follow the story exactly obviously, but there are numerous connections between to the two films.



That was a pretty short sleazy story. It's like they based Fifth Element very very very loosely on that. 

The Akira thing, I think, is a completely different entity. It's not a 15 minute short film. It's a 6-volume graphic novel series, totally over 1400 pages. From everything I've read, heard, and seen about this new movie, I don't think there is any way it can be good. There are some movies where you think "I dunno. It might be good, might be bad. We'll have to see." But this one really doesn't seem to have any chance of being good. The question is just "_how bad_ is it going to be?"


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 7, 2008)

The original TMNT comics were brutal, violent, bleak, grim and frostbitten. The fact it turned into a hokey kids show didn't change how I felt about the original comics, you know? 

I understand what you're saying, and I agree. My only point was that I don't think it really affects the original whatsoever, it can just be ignored if it sucks you know?


----------



## Naren (Mar 7, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> The original TMNT comics were brutal, violent, bleak, grim and frostbitten. The fact it turned into a hokey kids show didn't change how I felt about the original comics, you know?



I agree with you there.



zimbloth said:


> I understand what you're saying, and I agree. My only point was that I don't think it really affects the original whatsoever, it can just be ignored if it sucks you know?



True. It won't change how I feel about the original, but it just annoys me when they do stuff like this.


----------



## ogisha007 (Mar 7, 2008)

I hope it will at least turn out half-decent. I really like Akira, and although I haven't read the whole comic, I've seen the animated movie a couple of times and I really dug it.


----------



## kristallin (Mar 7, 2008)

I have this nightmare vision that all the rumors will turn out to be false, and the remake will star Will Ferrell, Ben Stiller and Owen Wilson - and they'll turn it into a bad comedy. Only that no one will be laughing...


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 7, 2008)

kristallin said:


> I have this nightmare vision that all the rumors will turn out to be false, and the remake will star Will Ferrell, Ben Stiller and Owen Wilson - and they'll turn it into a bad comedy. Only that no one will be laughing...



I would rather watch that.


----------



## oompa (Mar 7, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> I really don't see why this matters to you people. A new Akira movie coming out does not take anything away from the original whatsoever. How would a new movie, even if it sucked, possibly make the original less enjoyable to watch?
> 
> I'm huge fan of Akira, I always have been, but I think you anime diehards are taking this way too personally.



it doesn't matter to the original at all. i just hate that hollywood is exploiting it in lack of better ways to make money.


----------



## Randy (Mar 7, 2008)

kristallin said:


> I have this nightmare vision that all the rumors will turn out to be false, and the remake will star Will Ferrell, Ben Stiller and Owen Wilson - and they'll turn it into a bad comedy. Only that no one will be laughing...


----------



## Se7enMeister (Mar 7, 2008)

It has potential, i love akira


----------



## Holy Katana (Mar 18, 2008)

Lucky Seven said:


> This actually looks worse than the live action Evangelion movies!



You mean the ones that were never made? The ones where Hilary Duff was supposed to play Asuka?


----------



## Kotex (Mar 19, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> Yup. 'Heavy Metal' was a collection of a few different interlocking stories as you know, 'The Fifth Element' was loosely based on the "Harry Canyon" story, which also involved a wise-ass NYC flying tax-cab driver trying to protect a strange woman on the run, etc. It doesn't follow the story exactly obviously, but there are numerous connections between to the two films.



Off topic, but Heavy Metal is the shit. I have the very first Magazine.


----------



## Naren (Mar 19, 2008)

Holy Katana said:


> You mean the ones that were never made? The ones where Hilary Duff was supposed to play Asuka?



And Macaulay Culkin was supposed to play Shinji, Sarah Michelle Gellar was supposed to play Katsuragi, and Paris Hilton was supposed to play Rei?

Do you mean _those ones _that were never made!?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 19, 2008)

Naren said:


> And Macaulay Culkin was supposed to play Shinji, Sarah Michelle Gellar was supposed to play Katsuragi, and Paris Hilton was supposed to play Rei?
> 
> Do you mean _those ones _that were never made!?


WTF?!?! ugh


----------



## Holy Katana (Mar 19, 2008)

Naren said:


> And Macaulay Culkin was supposed to play Shinji, Sarah Michelle Gellar was supposed to play Katsuragi, and Paris Hilton was supposed to play Rei?
> 
> Do you mean _those ones _that were never made!?



Yeah, those ones. Wait, Paris Hilton as Rei? Well, considering she can't act, she might have been able to nail that cold personality Rei had.


----------



## Naren (Mar 19, 2008)

Holy Katana said:


> Yeah, those ones. Wait, Paris Hilton as Rei? Well, considering she can't act, she might have been able to nail that cold personality Rei had.



Or the one that was never made with Stephen Segal playing Inuyasha and Julia Roberts as Kagome?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 19, 2008)

Naren said:


> Or the one that was never made with Stephen Segal playing Inuyasha and Julia Roberts as Kagome?


LOL wtf  her annoying voice as kagome?  it might work actually lol

_INU YASHAAA!!!!_


----------



## Kotex (Mar 20, 2008)

Naren said:


> And Macaulay Culkin was supposed to play Shinji, Sarah Michelle Gellar was supposed to play Katsuragi, and Paris Hilton was supposed to play Rei?
> 
> Do you mean _those ones _that were never made!?



Jesus, that sounds fucking horrible.


----------

